# Weight thread?



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Has there ever been a thread where folks posted the weight of their pups/dogs at various ages?

I know there are sources for averages, but just thought that it might be a fun/informative exercise for us nuts to participate in.

I thought someone who is wiser about computers and message boards than I might be able to set it up better than I. Not sure if it would be better to set up a poll, or to just have people submit weights and have one person periodically enter them into a chart.

Any thoughts? Would this be fun? Interesting? Stupid?

Any preferences as to how to set it up? What info to include?


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> Any thoughts? Would this be fun? Interesting? Stupid?
> 
> Any preferences as to how to set it up? What info to include?


I think it would be a valuable tool for new pup owners who don't know if their puppy is doing well or not. As long as this doesn't develop into a competition :uhoh:

One important factor to remember is to have the sex of the pup.

For as long as what Robert is able to pick up Harvey, we will be doing a weekly weigh-in. I keep my records updated and will post it here.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvey's weight chart (male pup)

4 weeks 4.5kg 9.9 lbs
6 weeks 5 days 5.8kg 12.76 lbs
7 weeks 6 days 6.3kg 13.86 lbs
8 weeks 5 days 6.9kg 15.18 lbs
9 weeks 6 days 7.8kg 17.16 lbs (weighed at vet)
11 weeks 9,0kg 19.8 lbs
12 weeks 9.9kg 21.78 lbs
13 weeks 11.3kg 24.86 lbs
13 weeks 6 days 12.75kg 28.05 lbs (weighed at vet)
14 weeks 12.8kg 28.16 lbs


----------



## norabrown (Jul 20, 2007)

Uh...I can't remember what my pups weighed when. I can tell you what they weighed last week. LOL

Weight varies so much though based on how tall the dog is more so than age. And even their build plays into it. Samson is very stock. His legs are short and thick. Delilah has very long thin legs. They actually stand about the same height now, but for Delilah it's legs and for Samson it's body. Samson is a bit over a year and Delilah is almost 9 months. There is a 13 lb. weight difference.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

norabrown said:


> Weight varies so much though based on how tall the dog is more so than age. And even their build plays into it.


Yeah, but oughtn't there at least be some correlation between age and height?

I could imagine including gender - good idea. 
I figured some folk with adult dogs might not retain that info for their pups, but they could at least give a mature weight. And I figure there are some out there who have kept such records. In any event, we could build the data as people keep getting new pups!

I remember Clover (F) was 15# when we got her at 8 weeks. I think she weighed in at 34# a couple of days ago at 18 weeks. Will have to see whether our vet records/papers have any more info.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

There have been a couple of threads on this in the past. I always found them interesting.

Here are the links:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=9182&highlight=weigh

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=22793&highlight=weigh

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=27026&highlight=weigh


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Here's what I can find of Charlie's:

12 wks - 17.2 lbs
13 wks - 20.9 lbs
16 wks - 30.8 lbs

6 mths - 34 lbs
15 mths - 55.8 lbs
last month - 20 mths - he weighed in at 60 lbs.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

I'm going to have Savannah weighed Monday at the vet, last time she was weighed was at 8 months and she was weighed in at 51 lbs. Is that about average for a female?


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

Chance, 3.5 yrs. old, weighs 95 lbs. and Savanah, 11.5 yrs. old, was 85 lbs.

Karen, Chance and Savanah *RB*


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Okay - here's what I'm thinking of. I'd appreciate your ideas.
I've completely arbitrarily decided to record weights at the following ages:
8 wks, 12 wks, 16 wks, 6 mths, 1 yr, 1.5 yrs, 2 yrs.
I've rounded ages/weights to the nearest week/pound.
If you provided weights on either side of an age, I tried to estimate a weight as of the target date. For example, based on Charlie's weights of 
15 mths - 55.8 lbs, 20 mths - 60 lbs, I entered him as 1.5 yrs 58#. Since this is just for fun and no pretense of scientific, does anyone consider that entirely improper?

If we get a large number of dogs, instead of individual weights I may switch to listing max/min, mean (average) and mode (most frequent value) for each age.

Dogs represented:
Harvey(M)
Clover (F)
Charlie (M)
 
All(3 dogs)
8 wks 14,15
12 wks 22,17,25
16 wks 32
20 wks
6 mths 34
9 mths
1 yr
1.5 yr 58
2 yr

M(2 dogs)
8 wks 14
12 wks 22,17
16 wks 31
20 wks
6 mths 34
9 mths
1 yr
1.5 yr 58
2 yr

F(1 dog) 
8 wks 15
12 wks 25
16 wks 33
20 wks
6 mths
9 mths
1 yr
1.5 yr
2 yr


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Dinsdale said:


> Okay - here's what I'm thinking of. I'd appreciate your ideas.
> I've completely arbitrarily decided to record weights at the following ages:
> 8 wks, 12 wks, 16 wks, 6 mths, 1 yr, 1.5 yrs, 2 yrs.


Bravo! Thank you for doing this for us!


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm not sure if you wanted us to fill in with our dogs or what? (if so, how?) (Sorry, need more coffee!)

Sienna was just weighed at 15 months, but she was 8 pounds overweight at 83 lbs. The vet said for her size she should be 75 pounds.

I can check her old vet listings for as she grew if need be after I get back from visiting my Mom this weekend.

She is a big female- her Mom was 65lbs and her Dad was 95. I'm not sure how "tall" she is.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Dinsdale said:


> Okay - here's what I'm thinking of. I'd appreciate your ideas.
> I've completely arbitrarily decided to record weights at the following ages:
> 8 wks, 12 wks, 16 wks, 6 mths, 1 yr, 1.5 yrs, 2 yrs.
> I've rounded ages/weights to the nearest week/pound.
> ...


This is a great idea. I think it can put a lot of peoples minds at ease by seeing the variation in weights.


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

8 weeks - 11.3 pounds
11 weeks - 20.6 pounds

I will post her current weight at 14 weeks as soon as we get back from her appointment.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

My idea is that anyone who wants to can just submit a reply to this thread, listing their dog's name, gender, and the weights they want listed for the ages I've identified. Periodically I'll update the cumulative chart to include all info received since the latest update. 

If anyone has any suggestions for doing this differently, I'd appreciate if they offered them sooner rather than later, before I go too far down this road I've chosen. And of course, anyone who wishes to do this differently or believes they can do this better is certainly free to do so!

As I said in the OP, my computer skills/creativity are rudimentary at best. And I'm far from a dog expert - just a guy who is currently raising his 3d golden.


----------



## Sienna's Mom (Oct 23, 2007)

LOL, can we import anything from Excel on here??? I will go through Sienna's files when I get back- she is on the high end though. :wavey:


----------



## Dodger08 (May 16, 2008)

*Dodgers Weight Chart (male)*

6 weeks>> 11.4 lbs
11 weeks>> 19.5 lbs


----------



## beargroomer (Jan 2, 2008)

i remember posting gaius' weekly (or maybe monthly) to one of those threads. as of last night (he's 7.5 months) he weighed 54.6 pounds.


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie (female)
10 weeks = 14 lbs 
12 weeks = 16 lbs
13 weeks = 17.5 lbs 

She eats Canidae ALS but she doesn't always eat all her food ... the vet told me to mix baby food in with her food and now she's devouring it. I think she looks a little skinny but according to the slow grown plan she should be fine. But I'm hoping she'll gain a lb or 2 because she eats all her food now. She has been dewormed, tested for worms, etc.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

I don't have all his numbers, but here's some of what I have for Rookie. Rookie is male and has not yet been neutered.

8 weeks - 8.5 pounds
10 weeks - 12.5 pounds
16 weeks - 21 pounds
12 months - 60 pounds
14 months - 63 pounds


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

That post with Rookie's weight makes me feel better! When seeing some other weight information I was feeling like Maddie didn't weigh enough.


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Added: Karma, Maddie, Rookie

All(6 dogs)
8 wks 14,15,11,9
12 wks 22,17,25,16
16 wks 32,21
20 wks
6 mths 34
9 mths
1 yr 60
1.5 yr 58
2 yr


Male (3 dogs)
8 wks 14,9
12 wks 22,17
16 wks 31,21
20 wks
6 mths 34
9 mths
1 yr 60
1.5 yr 58
2 yr

Female (3 dogs)
8 wks 15,11
12 wks 25,16
16 wks 33
20 wks
6 mths
9 mths
1 yr
1.5 yr
2 yr


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

metamorphosis said:


> 8 weeks - 11.3 pounds
> 11 weeks - 20.6 pounds
> 
> I will post her current weight at 14 weeks as soon as we get back from her appointment.


 
Sorry, I did this quickly this morning...these weights are for Karma, a female.


----------



## heytootsy (Jan 21, 2008)

These are what I have recorded for Piper, Female
8 weeks 10 lbs
14 weeks 24.5 pounds
16 weeks 30 pounds
22 weeks 44 pounds
24 weeks 48 pounds


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Max got weighed this morning - 9 months - 71 lbs


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow. Ginger really must be tiny. She was 6 pounds at 7 weeks and 9 pounds at 10 weeks.


----------



## usmcmueller (Feb 4, 2008)

Moose was 51 at 5 months. I didn't think that he was that big compared to other goldens, guess I was wrong.


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

My Daisy must be a mammoth/GR cross cos Im sure shes at least 75 lbs at 10 mos. and she verges on skinny half the time and I have to keep an eye on her. One other GR owner at the mountain preserve we visit commented at how stocky and blocky she was vs the ladys thin red athletic looking golden. Maybe its the build? Do the show lines tend toward the stockier (and heavier) build than the field lines?


----------



## K.J. (Nov 30, 2007)

Jenny's about 8 months and maybe 60 lbs... she was 52 at her vet visit 2 months ago.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Zookeepermama said:


> Do the show lines tend toward the stockier (and heavier) build than the field lines?


It's an interesting question for the breeders, but I can say that Rookie is from show lines and he's pretty lean and athletic looking.


----------



## beirish (Jan 10, 2008)

Sullivan was 50lbs when the vet weighed him on his 5 mo. birthday. I believe he was about 40lbs at 4 months. I think that it has been pretty standard around 10lbs per month. He's very lean, and we walk at least 2-3 miles per day, everyday. I'm not sure how he fits in...


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Added Sullivan, Max, Piper.

If you posted to this thread and your dog/weights are not included in the chart, it is because I did not know how to convert the weights you provided to the ages included in the chart.

All
9 dogs
8 wks 9,10,11,14,15
12 wks 16,17,22,25
16 wks 21,30,32,40
20 wks 50
6 mths 34
9 mths 71
1 yr 60
1.5 yr 58
2 yr

M 
5 dogs
8 wks 9,14
12 wks 17,22
16 wks 21,31,40
20 wks 50
6 mths 34
9 mths 71
1 yr 60
1.5 yr 58
2 yr

F 
4 dogs
8 wks 11,10,15
12 wks 16,25
16 wks 30,33
20 wks
6 mths
9 mths
1 yr
1.5 yr
2 yr


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

5/22 neutering app't, Bridger was
54.7 lbs at 7.5 months.


seems pretty average, huh?


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Dinsdale said:


> Added Sullivan, Max, Piper.
> 
> If you posted to this thread and your dog/weights are not included in the chart, it is because I did not know how to convert the weights you provided to the ages included in the chart.
> 
> ...


Dinsdale: Please add Daisy's in at 9 mos at 70 lbs.


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

hmmm...i dunno....i guess i should start putting dulce on a diet..ive put her on a diet for a couple of weeks now but i still think shes overweight...she doesnt look overweight though coz shes tall and long...but today, she got her last set of booster shot and her vet commented again that shes too big for her age...shes only 14 weeks old and she's 30.8 lbs...


----------



## jaireen (Feb 25, 2008)

i could see that pups on a 30 lb something were on their 16th week already and dulce is only 14 weeks old...her vet didnt say anything about her being overweight...she only said that it could be because dulce has a big bone structure...any input guys?...am still considering of having other vets check on dulce...my mind is not settled yet on her current vet...


by the way i feed her go natural with boiled liver and boiled chicken as she doesnt like her kibbles....she eats 1 cup per meal, 3x a day...


----------



## Zookeepermama (Nov 12, 2007)

Dulce:
I personally dont go by weight charts or anything like that. Feel her ribs, they should have a little padding but be easily felt. Feel her backbone, you should be able to feel the bone but the individual bones shouldnt stick out. My vet told me Daisy was a "big girl" too, but that was not the same as being "overweight". I didnt keep track of the weights, (I spose I could call my vet and double check) but I think Daisy was close to 30 lbs at 14wks too. Plus I think youll find that as they hit growth spurts they get long and lanky. I wouldnt worry so much for a while, just keep an eye on it and keep track of how much youre feeding. 

PS Daisy is currently 75 lbs at 10 mos so shes still a "big girl" but shes very lean.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvey's weight at 16 weeks :

15.7 Kg = 34.54 lbs


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus is 8.5 months, 70 pounds.


----------



## elliejon11 (Feb 3, 2008)

Gunner won't be 5 mos old until June 1st. just weighed the (not so) little guy and he weighed 50 lbs. I know that he needs to loose a little weight, some one please tell me how to do this without breaking my heart...I have never measured the boys food per say, just put in 3 handfuls in their bowls for breakfast, lunch, and supper. and as of late Cody is eating very little for breakfast and lunch...I tell my b/f that he is watching his boyish figure! But Gunner is a different story, he eats then we go out and he looks like he is looking for more to eat :no: we come in and still he is searching the floors for any dropped food! any suggestions. also Gunners dad was a very BIG BOY, not fat at all, so maybe his 50 lbs is ok for him...Oh I don't know someone please help


----------



## metamorphosis (Apr 12, 2008)

Karma was in at the vet yesterday for a round of shots.
Her weight is 32.9 and she will be 16 weeks old on Friday.


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

Rusty was 22 pounds at 11 weeks...now at 5 and a half months he weighs in at 57 pounds...he is a giant, LOL (comparing to the other's weights it may sound as if he's overweight, but i assure you he has a very healthy shape and a nice indent on his sides  )


----------



## Dinsdale (Feb 26, 2008)

Updated.
Please let me know if you feel your dog/weight is not accurately represented here.
Many posts are not included because they describe weights at ages other than those in the chart. 
If you want your dog included, please provide weights for the ages on the chart.

10 dogs
Harvey, Clover, Charlie, Karma, Maddie, Rookie, Piper, Max, Sullivan, Daisy

8 wks 9,10,11,14,15
12 wks 16,17,22,25
16 wks 21,30,32,33,33,35,40
20 wks 50
6 mths 34
9 mths 70,71
1 yr 60
1.5 yr 58
2 yr

M
5 dogs

8 wks 9,14
12 wks 17,22
16 wks 21,31,35,40
20 wks 50
6 mths 34
9 mths 71
1 yr 60
1.5 yr 58
2 yr

F 
5 dogs
8 wks 11,10,15
12 wks 16,25
16 wks 30,33,33
20 wks
6 mths
9 mths 70
1 yr
1.5 yr
2 yr


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Once again I want to express my thanks to you, for keeping these records! :wavey:


----------



## e.c.mama (May 17, 2008)

Scout - male
6 months = 52 lbs

seems pretty average, and a little ironic that Scout @ 6 months outweighs my 6 year old child by about 10 lbs!


----------



## SimTek (Dec 21, 2007)

Just took Sammy to the vet today to get spayed, she is 7 mo today and weighs 68lbs


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie was at the vet today, she weighs 24 lbs at 16 weeks.


----------



## M & M goldens (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi,
Here are Murphy's weights
8 wk -11 pds
12 wk -21.5 pds
16 wk -35 pds
20 wk -48 pds

Today at the vets he weighed 50 pounds and he is so lean it is hard to believe. I'll have to weigh him on my tiny scale in a couple of weeks for his 6 mo. 
Thanks for doing all this -this is really nice!


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

My dogs don't go in to the vet till July but Selka and Gunner both have trim waists now and I can feel their ribs!!! They love the green beans and yogurt too!


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

This is a great thread! I have been wondering about Beau's weight. He was tiny when we got him. He also seems short to me for 19 weeks, but that would be a whole other chart, lol. 

Beau's weight - male
8 weeks - 6.5lbs
12 weeks - 17.3 lbs
16 weeks - 22.9 lbs


----------



## keyk (Apr 19, 2008)

*Darby Weights*

This thread is really great for us since Darby is our first Golden! She was from a litter of 13 and looks like she is still on the smaller size, but healthy according to the vet! 

When we got her, she was 6.9 lbs at 6 weeks. We went to the vet for microchipping (required where we live!) and she was 8.7 lbs at 7 weeks and we just went to the vet yesterday for puppy shots and she was 10.8 lbs at 9 weeks!


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvey @ 20 weeks :
19.3 kg = 42.46 lbs


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Kona - 15 weeks 32 lbs at vet
16 weeks 40 lbs at home


----------



## Rainnskittles (May 16, 2008)

This chart is for female Goldens 


Age:*01* years 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 512 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 65.0*



Age:*00* years *11 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 61 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 61.2*


Age:*00* years *10 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 69 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 59.1*


Age:*00* years *09 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 91 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 55.9*


Age:*00* years *08 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 84 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 54.8*


Age:*00* years *07 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 141 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 48.8*


Age:*00* years *06 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 190 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 45.2*


Age:*00* years *05 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 185 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 37.7*


Age:*00* years *04 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 143 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 29.9*


Age:*00* years *03 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 123 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 20.2*


Age:*00* years *02 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 34 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 11.3*


Age:*00* years *01 Months* 

*Total golden retrievers with these age to weight combinations: 7 *
*Average Weight in this group is: 6.4*


----------



## samchu_mammy (Jun 20, 2008)

Sam, Male

11 Week - 5.5lb
16 Week - 8.5lb
4 mth - 18.5lb
6 mth - 34lb

I always thought Sam was skinny, but after reading this thread, I guess he's totally normal size, phew~:wiggle:


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

Deacon is 7.5 months old and weighed in at the vet this weekend at 65.1lbs. He's a big boy!


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie at 22 weeks - 34 lbs


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

This is a great idea! 
The records I have concerning his weight aren't complete, but this is what I have:

8 Weeks: 17.50 pounds
12 Weeks: 28.00 pounds
16 Weeks: 37.20 pounds
6 Months: 63.01 pounds
1 Year (current weight): 82.60 pounds

He stands 23" at the shoulder now and is approximately (he wouldn't stop wiggling, so it's a "give or take" measurement - but it's close) 35" inches long from his nose to the base of his tail. If that gives a little bit more perspective to his weight/size proportion??

Edit: Uh, nevermind the 35". I just went back and tried again while he was sleeping on his side. He's more like 43" inches from his nose to the base of his tail.


----------



## savannah (Feb 25, 2008)

Oh good, I was wondering if Savannah was getting too heavy, she weighs 63 lbs and she will be 1 years old in 2 & 1/2 weeks. I was told tonight by my instructor that she is getting fat, this instructor doesn't like retrievers, she's a doberman person. I was about to tell her some choice words but I didn't. Goldens aren't meant to be long legged with hardly any weight to them like dobermans. She kept making comments at me all night about goldens, I think it ticks her off that Savannah is doing the best in the agility class and she is surrounded by dobermans. We are always outnumbered in classes.


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

mdoats said:


> I don't have all his numbers, but here's some of what I have for Rookie. Rookie is male and has not yet been neutered.
> 
> 8 weeks - 8.5 pounds
> 10 weeks - 12.5 pounds
> ...


I weighed Rookie at the vet today. At 16 months, he weighs 60 pounds.


----------



## linncurrie (Jan 25, 2008)

Harvey's weight @ 6 months : 58.08 lbs (26.4 kg)


----------



## Goldbeau (Mar 29, 2008)

Beau was 40 lbs at 6 months


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie is one week shy of 6 months and she weighs 39 lbs


----------



## OnceAGoldenAlwaysAGolden (Jul 8, 2008)

Maggie last weighed at 9 months...73.2 pounds


----------



## nixietink (Apr 3, 2008)

Vito 1 week of 6 months was 46 pounds.


----------



## goldengirls28 (Jul 31, 2008)

Keira was weighed at 6 months at the vet, and she was 33.8 lbs.


----------



## Rainnskittles (May 16, 2008)

Abbey weighed 46.2 at six months. She did 'chunk-up' a tad because she was inactive after her spaying but we've trimmed her down some since.


----------



## Christi (Mar 27, 2008)

Kona 50 lbs at 5.25 months


----------



## illk37 (Aug 17, 2008)

Holden weighed in at 8.8 lbs at 10 weeks

This seems lighter than most male pups when they were his age


----------



## honeysmum (Dec 4, 2007)

Honey 66lbs 11 months


----------



## mmccarron (Aug 2, 2008)

*Tucker*

Got got weighed this morning at the Vet.

11 Wks. - 18 lbs.


----------



## Beckette (Jul 2, 2008)

Beckett;
10 wks = 12lbs
12 wks = 16lbs
16 wks = 24 lbs
18 wks = 28lbs


----------



## marieb (Mar 24, 2008)

Maddie at 6 months, 1 week = 43 lbs


----------



## GoldenOwner12 (Jun 18, 2008)

19 weeks 4 days old Shelley weighs 18.3kgs.


----------



## Dkapustin (May 30, 2009)

*Puppy weight*

Dexter weighed 16.5 at 12 weeks. I'm waiting for him to start growing! He seems small but the vet said he'll weigh around 70-75 pounds.


----------



## Dkapustin (May 30, 2009)

*Dexter*

Dexter is 13 weeks old and weighed 16.5 when he was 12 weeks. Any suggestions on how much I should feed him? He's my first golden and so wonderful although quite a handful!


----------



## jessl123 (Feb 24, 2009)

*Brophy, male*

3 months: 23 lbs
3 3/4 months: 32 lbs
4 months: 33 lbs
4 1/2 months: 40 lbs
5 1/4 months: 47 lbs

He's currently 6 3/4 months and the lil chooch doesn't go back to the vet until he's neutered and that'll be in a few months - I can only imagine how big he'll be!


----------



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Timber - Male

At Birth - 17.3 ounces
8 weeks - 10.7 lbs
12 weeks - 22 lbs
16 weeks - 36.2 lbs
20 weeks - 47 lbs


----------



## Rainnskittles (May 16, 2008)

http://www.***********************....nder=2&agemonths=ignore&ageyears=&option=list

This has already been done for female Goldens. Not sure this link works, you may have to cut and paste it into your browser. 
Abbey was exactly 60# on her first birthday and we've been able to keep her very close to that through constant exercise. We take her hiking or swimming at our local park.

Maybe this will work: http://www.***********************.net

Interesting... why won't this forum take a link? It's *********************** dot net

that's 3 tries... run this together "top golden retriever sites dot net"


----------



## rpodsim (Jun 8, 2009)

I don't remember Sadie's but here are Skipper's Weights
7 Weeks - 10.5 lb
8 Weeks - 12.6 lb
10 Weeks - 18.6 lb

I have a feeling he is going to be BIG!!!


----------



## Tinsley (Nov 11, 2008)

Rupert:

7 weeks 4 days old = 12lbs 6 oz
13 weeks 5 days old = 20lbs
5 months old = 37lbs
7 months old = 52lbs
9 months old = 63lbs


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

This is a great thread!! 

Cody is a big boy...

8 weeks 14 lbs
9 weeks 17 lbs
12 weeks 24 lbs


----------



## bluemax50 (Apr 3, 2009)

My dog Sonny was 11.5 pounds at 9 weeks
15 pounds at 10 weeks!!
and at the last vet visit 23.5 pounds at 12 weeks
Yipes!!!!


----------



## Goody82 (Mar 28, 2009)

Scout - Female

9 weeks - 12 lbs.
12 weeks - 17.2 lbs. (she was sick and had not eaten all day so might be a little off).


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Molson (Male) has only had 3 weigh-ins since we got him. From what I remember, here is what he weighed at what age:

16 weeks: May 8th - 28lbs (@ the vets)
17 weeks: May 16th - 35lbs (@ home)
20 weeks: June 4th - 38lbs (@ home)

The day we picked him up at 16 weeks, he was about 2 inches taller than his brother and about 8 pounds heavier. Our breeder said he was the biggest in the litter, but his parents are both average size so he should end up right in the middle!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

With Flora I can remember some of her weights...

7.5weeks - 6lbs
8 weeks - 7lbs
9 weeks - 9 lbs
16 weeks - 29.5lbs
And today, at 6.5 months, she was 48lbs.


----------



## kblinkgirlie182 (Mar 15, 2009)

Buddy was about 9.2 pounds at 12 weeks. At 16 weeks, he weighed 17.9 pounds. He is now about 22 weeks and I would say he is around 25 pounds or so.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Dkapustin said:


> Dexter is 13 weeks old and weighed 16.5 when he was 12 weeks. Any suggestions on how much I should feed him? He's my first golden and so wonderful although quite a handful!


No suggestions on that but based on those "feets".... I'd guess he's gonna be a good sized boy. Congrats on a great looking pup.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Angie at 7 1/2 months is a hair shy of 55 pounds but still has that pony look....


----------



## KodyBear (Dec 2, 2008)

My Kody is a Bear! He is 8 months and 80 pds. Very solid !!


----------



## estebanefi (Jan 4, 2009)

i remember when i got my puppy at 6 weeks he was just under 5 lbs at 8 weeks was almost 9 lbs at 12 weeks was 11.5 lbs i thought he was gonna be a small dog but at 7 months he is 72 lbs.


----------



## khoch4 (Apr 15, 2009)

I only have a few weights for Bruno, I'm not good about weighing him in between vet visits (which are few and far between, now).

14 weeks - 20.4lbs
18 weeks - 27.4lbs
20 weeks - 34.2lbs

I haven't measured his height, but he's pretty stocky.


----------



## John Gry (Jun 4, 2009)

We have had Sydney for three weeks now, she was one of the largest of the eight females in the litter. From what other weights are she seems to be on the small size or just needs a growth spurt.

11 weeks 12.7 lbs
13 weeks 15.1 lbs


----------



## jessicagc84 (Apr 20, 2011)

My golden puppy is 5 months and a week and he weights 45 lb.


----------



## doula1st (Aug 2, 2011)

*12week weight*

Darby is 12 weeks and weighs 20.5 #s.....her vet said she will not be a "Dainty" girl! I will try to get some pictures up soon (my computer is not working right now).


----------



## jojo61397 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thor
7 Weeks: 7.2 pounds
8 Weeks: 9.6 pounds


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

we had moose to the vets today for his needles and at 12 weeks he weights 27 pounds. oddly enough he isn't fat, he's just a big puppy!


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Jun 9, 2011)

Weight Log Spirit Aspen
--------------- ------- --------
14 weeks 31.5 27.5
15 weeks 34.1 31.1
16 weeks 2 days 35.1 33.1
17 weeks 3 days 38.8 37

I have weights start at week 9, I think, recorded at the vets, where all weights were taken, on the same scale.


----------



## cofam (Aug 12, 2011)

Rosebud-

11wks 17.2lbs
14wks 21lbs
15wks 22.2lbs

she's 16in from top of shoulder blades to the floor (i am not sure AT ALL if I measured the correct area for height)

is she underweight? she looks like she could eat a little more and sure acts like it


----------



## maxi (Aug 19, 2011)

maxi 3 months is 25,8lbs


----------



## jayhawk1 (Sep 17, 2006)

My Golden puppy Tucker is getting ready to turn 11 months old and weighs about 60lbs. He was the runt of the litter but don't tell him that. He thinks he is a big dog and when I take him to the dog park, he loves to play with the bigger sized dogs. He really isn't sure what the small dogs even are about.


----------



## MyAnniegirl (Aug 17, 2011)

Wow, I knew Annie was thin but... She will be 11 weeks tomorrow and weighs just 11.5 lbs! She has put on 2 lbs in the past 2 weeks so maybe she will catch up. How concerned should I be?


----------



## Zoey's Mommy (May 16, 2011)

Zoey is 8 months 1 week and weighs about 53 lbs, our vet says she is going to be on the small side.


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

its hard to believe moose was ever a small puppy! we had him at the vest last week for his final shots for the year and at 3.5 months hes a whopping 39 pounds! and i can definitely tell, i can't pick up my baby boy like i use too  heheh


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

I have a question for the experienced Golden owners.

Is 18lbs for a 3month old considered "too heavy"? I know that might be hard to answer without seeing the size of the dog, but I figured a good amount of people would be able to tell me whether or not their pup was that heavy at that age.

When I took my pup, JJ, to the vet a few days ago, the vet suggested that he was a little overweight and that I should cut back on his food. I've been giving him 3 cups a day, 1 cup at each feeding. She suggested to cut it back to 2 1/3 cups a day.

From my experience with other dogs, 18lbs isn't overweight for a 3month old who's growing at a rapid pace. This is, however, my first Golden Retriever. I know you're suppose to keep them slim and trim, which I believe he is, considering the fact I can feel his ribs.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

We just took Nyah to the vet today and she weighed in at 32.6lbs, she's 4.5 months.




JDK said:


> I have a question for the experienced Golden owners.
> 
> Is 18lbs for a 3month old considered "too heavy"? I know that might be hard to answer without seeing the size of the dog, but I figured a good amount of people would be able to tell me whether or not their pup was that heavy at that age.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't be too concerned. Nyah was 22lbs at 11 weeks. I also feed her 3 cups a day 1 cup at a time. Your puppy will be growing very fast over the next few weeks, I still keep feeding her the same and she evened out and is now the appropriate weight.


----------



## JDK (Jul 30, 2011)

Nyahsmommy said:


> We just took Nyah to the vet today and she weighed in at 32.6lbs, she's 4.5 months.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, 22lbs at 11weeks for a female seems pretty big. Must be a big girl, huh?

I'm not all to concerned about his weight since he's still so young. What I am worried about though is that he's not getting enough food now. 3/4 of a cup is hardly anything. Another 1/4 isn't much more, I know, but it's more nonetheless. When I gave him a cup he would leave maybe 3-4 pieces in there. Now, he eats the 3/4 cup I give him and he won't stop bugging me for more. I feel like I'm starving the little guy.


----------



## Nyahsmommy (Jul 23, 2011)

JDK said:


> Wow, 22lbs at 11weeks for a female seems pretty big. Must be a big girl, huh?
> 
> I'm not all to concerned about his weight since he's still so young. What I am worried about though is that he's not getting enough food now. 3/4 of a cup is hardly anything. Another 1/4 isn't much more, I know, but it's more nonetheless. When I gave him a cup he would leave maybe 3-4 pieces in there. Now, he eats the 3/4 cup I give him and he won't stop bugging me for more. I feel like I'm starving the little guy.


lol, well the breeder said that she was the biggest in the litter(We didn't get to see the other pups before we got her. Everyone who sees her says she's gonna be a big girl though :doh:

Mine is the same way and we are still giving her 3 cups a day. If he seems starved I would try 3 cups again like you use to, plus treats thoughout the day. As long as he gets plenty of exercise I don't think he will be overweight at his next vet visit. Like I said, he's going to be growing lots within the next while.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Oakley is now 8months and 58lbs...im sure he gained a few since as he ate a half of a mcdonalds cheeseburger last nite while counter surfing....no tummy ache either!!


----------



## Loukia (Sep 20, 2014)

My new puppy is a tiny guy. So far: 

9 weeks... 6 lbs 
11 weeks... 8.5 lbs


His is a pure bred AKC registered golden but these sizes here make me nervous about his tiny size. His mom is small (50-something lbs) and the dad is 71 lbs. So I don't know if he's just going to be tiny or if he'll grow to a normal size. Either way, we love him! And I did my best to go with a good breeder and parents with full health clearances that I checked on the OFFA site. So I'm hoping for a healthy guy even if he's super small.:crossfing


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I wouldn't worry, both parents are within breed specifications for Goldens. Bigger is not better health wise.


----------



## ShelbysMommy (Jun 15, 2014)

Shelby was 8.3 pounds at 7 weeks and 3 days, 12 pounds at 9 weeks and 2 days, and she is about 16 pounds today at 12 weeks. I feed her 2/3 cup a day 3x a day (Purina ProPlan large breed puppy chicken and rice). This is what the breeder suggested.


----------



## KingNickyThe1st (Aug 25, 2014)

ranger is 23 lbs at 10 weeks


----------

